# I think I want these?



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am thinking about buying these and putting one in each corner of my shop.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110241920675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

By the way these are one of the best sounding coax sets I have ever listened to.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

PE had 8" ceiling speakers on sale in late september, my wife bought them for me for my birthday and it was the bestest birthday gift I have ever gotten, they sound GREAT, and then they DC'd the damn things! I have them in my garage because I got tired of the "open the doors and crank the shop speakers" The Daytons will EASLIY fill that 2 car garage and I hve thrown WAY more power at them than they are rated for and they keep on chuggin. if you can find a pair BUY THEM! They have a 8" CF cone and a 1" pivoting silk dome along with a real crossover.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

8675309 said:


> I am thinking about buying these and putting one in each corner of my shop.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110241920675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


your shop amp do 4 ohms?


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Are those just car audio coax's? What size enclosure would you use? 

Maybe you could use one of the 3in tb full rangers (on sale at pe) wide open in a BIB, cyburgs needle, ml tl.... check www.diyaudio.com if your interested or not set on the the coaxs


----------

